# Government Shutdown



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

:curse:I want to hear my friends takes on this situation at hand.
Please advise.:curse:



:welcome:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

what would happen if we didn't pay our loans? ... what happens when our country doesn't pay its loans ??? We're about to find out. Most BIG banks are Chinese owned secretly and selling mortgages to Chinese companies and banks IN China already. 

You take care of your veterans!!!! and QUIT SENDING BILLIONS TO AID OTHER COUNTRIES for a MONTH OR TWO!!! pay DOWN the DEFICIT~ as CONGRESS thats what you do!~


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Shutting down non essential services. I personally think they should stay shutdown.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Idaho is 60% national parks and BLM land.. I hope they don't expect me not to got fishing and hunting......


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^^agree! Pay the debt! And stop with this Obama Care ish...


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

what about Road Rage Bikers in NY??

I think people are going wild these days.
Give the power to the people!!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Isreal Prime Minister sent a message today. Look it up.
I am an Independant, so i disagree with both sides naturally.
Food for thought!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I hear ya, it's really the lesser of the two evils lol!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> what would happen if we didn't pay our loans? ... what happens when our country doesn't pay its loans ??? We're about to find out. Most BIG banks are Chinese owned secretly and selling mortgages to Chinese companies and banks IN China already.
> 
> You take care of your veterans!!!! and QUIT SENDING BILLIONS TO AID OTHER COUNTRIES for a MONTH OR TWO!!! pay DOWN the DEFICIT~ as CONGRESS thats what you do!~


My Dad went to Nam. Worked for the alphabet folks and Stage Coach.
He works in a Scrap yard now. He is Union.
I am a nobody but make him proud. He has no respect for what has been done. Nothing new to him. He is a survivor, and where i get my outlook is from seeing how they "take care" of him.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

I'm just cranky I have to change my camping plans this weekend because the park is shutdown.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Beret said:


> I'm just cranky I have to change my camping plans this weekend because the park is shutdown.


That is sad to hear. Just go anyway - its actually against the law for them to say you cant!!!! look it up!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

im watchin CNN - lol..but i need to read my Gazette that came a day too late..
edit note


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

lol...........................edit notes - sorry, switchin to military time is hard!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

just saw i posted this in GENERAL - if not ok, please move, i figured it applies to most of us though!!


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

The national zoo is shutting down their live animal cams...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JUST wait a day, there will be NO ONE to kick you out! LOL Im going this weekend to all the places they normally don't let folks go. Pick a park and go.. LOL 

McCoy! .... Yes sir! I watched my granparents, uncles, and my stepdad suffer the same thing over and over.. you sacrifice everything for your employer to only get shafted some right before retirement to kill their tenure. My gramps said don't joint the military son', it was sold out when i was in nam, you'll be fighting for corporations hiding behind the name of the people.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

hate to see it come to this, but something has to happen.plugs get pulled from things like this. Kites with tales like a shootin stars. The clouds been blockin the sun most the day here in Illini country, that means the bad side is winnin. Somethin tought to me as a youngster. Anyone else remember?

remember good and it will prevail.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Very well put my friend!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

gimme a gun! lol..cant have one.... but i can shoot one well. I was trained by a pistol and rifle expert just like any one that goes to boot camp. My boot camp was at IDOC, ask any of the officers i came into contact how i conduct myself and they will tell you. i earned my living as a Du Quoin Ranger. 
ha ha...
.ha..what they say - locked cocked and ready to RocK..thats how i feel even minus a foot. See i have a pair of crutches and can use them as a tripod!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

bless the veterans that took down the barracades.
Bless Missouri for gettin in the middle. Bless the people - All of them!!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Beret said:


> The national zoo is shutting down their live animal cams...


 Ya mean Congress is shuttin' down C-Span?


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

LoL - that was priceless!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

what pisses me off the most is the economy had not seen such a upward swing for a while, better than last year when they threatened the same thing. Keeping it open last time people were not given pamphlets or anything about the impending shutdown weeks ahead of time like some of my friends were given this go around. I have NO problem if they had a valid reason, but scare tactics on a Affordable Health Act is so incredibly the wrong issue they should be bitching about. Why must congress try to change bills already passed instead of accepting it and moving on with what you got. People playing games with lives and it really disgusts me more than anything. Trying to bully people into choosing to keep us in third world country status in regards to healthcare. the only industrialized society without affordable healthcare for it people should not be an issue for approving debt or not. Blurring the issues BIG time. Scare tactics Galore!

BUT the REAL kicker is my Friends who have been furloughed were given a letter, that was mailed to their employment and handed out when they arrived. How much wasted money on paper and a stamp to tell people what the news told them last night? How much gas making people drive into work just to turn around? They couldn't have emailed it? Or called them? Such a waste.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Y'all do understand that the concept of " keep the public in an economic panic perpetually , so's the next time the govt hand creeps up in their pockets they won't complain too much." is being applied on a continual basis. 


Hell , shut it down , I frigging dare 'em , send ever one of the money grubbing , power mad politicians home..........bottom to top , tell 'em not to come back.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ yup and those furloughed cannot look for other work or they can be facing jailtime.. :hammer: ... When are people gonna realize we are debt slaves.. NOT FREE.. ???


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

ames said:


> what pisses me off the most is the economy had not seen such a upward swing for a while, better than last year when they threatened the same thing. Keeping it open last time people were not given pamphlets or anything about the impending shutdown weeks ahead of time like some of my friends were given this go around. I have NO problem if they had a valid reason, but scare tactics on a Affordable Health Act is so incredibly the wrong issue they should be bitching about. Why must congress try to change bills already passed instead of accepting it and moving on with what you got. People playing games with lives and it really disgusts me more than anything. Trying to bully people into choosing to keep us in third world country status in regards to healthcare. the only industrialized society without affordable healthcare for it people should not be an issue for approving debt or not. Blurring the issues BIG time. Scare tactics Galore!
> 
> BUT the REAL kicker is my Friends who have been furloughed were given a letter, that was mailed to their employment and handed out when they arrived. How much wasted money on paper and a stamp to tell people what the news told them last night? How much gas making people drive into work just to turn around? They couldn't have emailed it? Or called them? Such a waste.


 Look beyond what's going on in congress about the health care bill , follow the money and see who stands to make scads of it.

Politicos argue how they are *told* to argue , quite frankly the whole system is so frigging corrupt that Huey Long is settin' up in his grave saying " I gotta admire y'all boys style and brass."

Not that it wasn't corrupt right from the jump , today it's just in your face and " whatcha gonna do about it".

The clock is winding down and it's one HELL of a lot later than most folks think it is.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ames said:


> what pisses me off the most is the economy had not seen such a upward swing for a while, better than last year when they threatened the same thing. Keeping it open last time people were not given pamphlets or anything about the impending shutdown weeks ahead of time like some of my friends were given this go around. I have NO problem if they had a valid reason, but scare tactics on a Affordable Health Act is so incredibly the wrong issue they should be bitching about. Why must congress try to change bills already passed instead of accepting it and moving on with what you got. People playing games with lives and it really disgusts me more than anything. Trying to bully people into choosing to keep us in third world country status in regards to healthcare. the only industrialized society without affordable healthcare for it people should not be an issue for approving debt or not. Blurring the issues BIG time. Scare tactics Galore!
> 
> BUT the REAL kicker is my Friends who have been furloughed were given a letter, that was mailed to their employment and handed out when they arrived. How much wasted money on paper and a stamp to tell people what the news told them last night? How much gas making people drive into work just to turn around? They couldn't have emailed it? Or called them? Such a waste.


Wow Ames we see things differently


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldDog said:


> Y'all do understand that the concept of " keep the public in an economic panic perpetually , so's the next time the govt hand creeps up in their pockets they won't complain too much." is being applied on a continual basis.
> 
> Hell , shut it down , I frigging dare 'em , send ever one of the money grubbing , power mad politicians home..........bottom to top , tell 'em not to come back.


yup!! FIRE all 500 of em  start fresh!! Nominate all new folks, from all walks of life outside of corporate interests groups.. and those determined to join us with EU. Unfortunately its already here and we haven't put it all together yet (as a whole).. LOL The Amero dollar isn't far away...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I just hope all of you have good dogs, stock supply of ammo, and are able to feed yourselves when the supermarkets and convenient stores are empty and people are robbing and killing each other.. LOL They keep this  up and thats where we'll be right on the verge of war with how many nations ???? in the middle of a holy war from folks just waitin for some  like this to happen. CHina is gonna buy up what they and the UK hasn't bought up already. .... 

What I see is a car with drunk teenagers doing 95 down a gravel road... in focus and in the big picture this parable says alot in whats going on and whats going to happen.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ yup and those furloughed cannot look for other work or they can be facing jailtime.. :hammer: ... When are people gonna realize we are debt slaves.. NOT FREE.. ???


 Exactly. Anyone here *think* they actually own property?

News for you , you're paying rent to the bank along with in the vast majority of locales the property tax assessor.

And Wall Street is ramping up to do it again , they got away with it the last time. Y'all take a look at prices of coal and natural gas and note the downward trend , keep in mind how much coal gets shipped to China.

'Nother prediction , watch the detroit auto builders salivate over the potential markets in China and India , then watch them get *slaughtered* in the showroom and the marketplace in those venues , watch both of those eventually put pressure on both the Japanese and Korean auto industries.

This country? Hell Keynesian Economics is well nigh dead and putrid to the point of liquefaction , that *is* one facet that Pope Paul The Prurient Phake Libertarian does have correct.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> I just hope all of you have good dogs, stock supply of ammo, and are able to feed yourselves when the supermarkets and convenient stores are empty and people are robbing and killing each other.. LOL They keep this  up and thats where we'll be right on the verge of war with how many nations ???? in the middle of a holy war from folks just waitin for some  like this to happen. CHina is gonna buy up what they and the UK hasn't bought up already. ....
> 
> What I see is a car with drunk teenagers doing 95 down a gravel road... in focus and in the big picture this parable says alot in whats going on and whats going to happen.


 That's a pretty fair analogy.

As to what *could* happen , shut down of govt may mean extensive loss of infrastructure , loss of services , the usual power junkies attempting to move into enforcement and power vacuums , interuption of transport of supplies , food and fuel.

Certain areas may become " Balkanised" , conflicts will erupt over ideologies , the monetary system will go down and barter will return.

And there will be a massive cull of the population.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

OldDog said:


> That's a pretty fair analogy.
> 
> As to what *could* happen , shut down of govt may mean extensive loss of infrastructure , loss of services , the usual power junkies attempting to move into enforcement and power vacuums , interuption of transport of supplies , food and fuel.
> 
> ...


I guess I always thought it was the governments duty to govern.... Not take care of everyone's lazy ass. I'm 45 years old been on the very top and been on the bottom. I have had bad shit happen and never once have I drawn as much as even a days worth of unemployment. If I was out of work I cut cedar post or whatever I could find to put food on the table. I'm so sick of weak ass Americans I could puke. As far as I'm concerned a massive cull of the population might not be such a bad thing......


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

everyone had their chance, in 2012, if you didnt vote then, shut the F-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

obama won by over 5 million votes, now its the law of the land, find some way to 
make it work for you,

i cant afford insurance, my girlfriend has blue cross/blue shield she's had it as long as i can remember, now she pays a little over $550 per month.

so i think thats wher the problem lies, why does it cost so much????????????

she's thinking of giving up her insurance and getting on the 'plan' for $60 per month,

what would you do??????????

only 10% of what she pays now, for 30% better coverage.

thats why the gop[rich] dont w
want it, because it might help out more than it hurts.

and it you dont like it, say so in 2016,
but until then, we all need to work together,

let congress not get paid and still pay the military, and give them a 20% raise, just to be fair,

the only thing who gets their pork cut??????????????


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

That's totally why they don't want it. It's proven to work. My state is the model and healthcare costs have gone down not up. I have more doctors to choose from (it's hard to judge that though living is a city that has 26 top hospitals in a 18 miles radius) point is the congress men and women will still be paid. They still get their healthcare paid by our tax dollars. Universal healthcare is good for people and once people realize the propaganda some people are trying to spew ain't truth. I mean look at the states opting out of it, making the Feds foot the bill when it hurts their own people!! So crazy to me how they are messing with people's lives.

Surfer why can't you get on your girlfriends healthcare to split the costs? Blue cross usually has a +1 than single coverage. Does your state not allow domestic partners? Or do you my live with your girlfriend?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

ames said:


> That's totally why they don't want it. It's proven to work. My state is the model and healthcare costs have gone down not up. I have more doctors to choose from (it's hard to judge that though living is a city that has 26 top hospitals in a 18 miles radius) point is the congress men and women will still be paid. They still get their healthcare paid by our tax dollars. Universal healthcare is good for people and once people realize the propaganda some people are trying to spew ain't truth. I mean look at the states opting out of it, making the Feds foot the bill when it hurts their own people!! So crazy to me how they are messing with people's lives.
> 
> Surfer why can't you get on your girlfriends healthcare to split the costs? Blue cross usually has a +1 than single coverage. Does your state not allow domestic partners? Or do you my live with your girlfriend?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It's quite apparent that your not a small business person that is betting the farm everyday. That's what actually made America what is,people taking risk. All I here is folks talking about is greed when most of the time small business is just trying to figure out how to pay their people and get by. I actually wish they would fund this pos bill so it will fail. The government can't run any sort of program without it failing. Hell, they can't even deliver the mail without a 16 billion dollar deficit. Let's run the wheels completely off the wagon.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

at least it should have the chance to fail,
and if the small businesses would stick together and charge more for a fair product,

they wouldnt have to sweat out where the money comes from,

but in the field of work i'm in, when the boom was good $40 per hr,
now its $25-30 thats a $10-15 cut per hr,

all the illeagles will work for under $10 how can i compete with that????????????

strictly on name and reputation.

of course i'm from a small little town in nc. where we just dont matter to the big wigs.

i build their houses, they dont give a damn about you, you are the lowest form of life.

i've had a dr.'s wife tell me to address her husband as MR. SO&SO

i said when he does the same i'll think about it.

screw them


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

surfer said:


> at least it should have the chance to fail,
> and if the small businesses would stick together and charge more for a fair product,
> 
> they wouldnt have to sweat out where the money comes from,
> ...


Name and reputation doesn't cover percentage but I think you understand that.......


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

surfer said:


> everyone had their chance, in 2012, if you didnt vote then, shut the F-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> obama won by over 5 million votes, now its the law of the land, find some way to
> make it work for you,
> ...


im a rep... i agree with this ^^^ this is what should be done... we'll just have to see how it plays out.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

It's like $10,000 an HOUR to pay our "esteemed" congressmen and women. And they made the 27th amendment back in the day that they aren't allowed to make changes in their own salary during current sessions. Needs to be changed for terms in the future only. It's incredible since as was mentioned earlier elsewhere, they ARE allowed to partake in insider trading, they are excluded from that law.

As for small business, I think that's where I may differ Hash. I feel a little mom and pop store that has a couple warehouse workers and some office personnel and what not should not have to be subjected to these laws. And they aren't. Nothing changes for small business. 50 people, to me, isn't a small business. That's where I agree with the changes. 50 to me isn't a mom and pop shop. I think its gross that papa john used the situation to raise their pizza 12 cents when adding healthcare would have increased their costs by 5 cents. AND they moved a majority of people to part time so they would NOT have to pay for their healthcare. THEN runs a promo giving away 3 million pizzas?! Why not oat your workers benefits instead of free pizza. Walmart pays minimum wage and no benefits and their employees are one of the biggest welfare and public benefit recipients there are because they don't want to lay well while they make multi billions of dollars for the select 1%.

Surfer this speaks to your issue which I agree is horrible. Companies like this one hired legal workers and fruit and vegetable rot on the vine. They can not get enough workers to do the job and have to hire illegals. If you have a few minutes to check the video not sure if it's the whole show bug it's a good watch. 
http://insideman.blogs.cnn.com/2013/07/11/morgan-spurlock-struggles-to-meet-orange-tub-quota/

My sister works with a lot of illegals. Her bosses idea of healthcare is posting the connector for people to see who they can get coverage by. Super illegal. But She pays $60 a month for healthcare. The costs should go down with the more people who sign up. It's proven to work. But she says people in her job live like 10 people to a 2 bedroom and that's why they have tons of money. I don't think its fair for people to "lower their standards" she feels you gotta do what you gotta do to survive. Make $8 an hour is better than $0 an hour.

I also think the soy and corn subsidies should stop its crazy how much people have to spend to remain organic. And how much GMO is unknown. One hand in bed with the other. Many countries are banning our seeds and I can't blame them. After the destruction is Haiti montasano sent a whole bunch of supplies to Haiti. These people who had nothing left turned down their help at the border so they would not have to give their furrier generations lives and livelihood for their own survival now. Some agree some don't. Once you sign a deal with the devil you can't undo it. Look what shit they are pulling in Hawaii and all the kids getting sick.

I want to know how many people are gonna be pissed about the gun checks. And the FDA not inspecting food!? How many gonna die from food poisoning while the country is shutdown?









Sorry touching in a bunch of shit I love to talk politics with people who also enjoy it.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This is crazy too

http://www.upworthy.com/9-out-of-10-americans-are-completely-wrong-about-this-mind-blowing-fact-2

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Me too ames.. me too.. some real good points made.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

The Heinlein electoral model................ 

Every citizen over the age of 21 gets their name in the hat , your name gets pulled you serve as rep , Senator whatever , Do a good job and we let you off the hook in two years , do a shitty job you serve another 2 , you only have to endure it once in your lifetime. 

As regards the WHY of medical costs being what they are , look ( again) to the *money* , look at the massive profits made by the medical and pharmaceutical sectors , look to their power lobbies inside the Beltway. 

Now extend that further , examine of you will the invasion ( and yes it is) of foreign interests into our industrial base and thence into our political power structure...............purely to preserve profit margins. Huge conglomerates with equally HUGE and horrible reputations as regards human rights violations and environmental abuses. 

How many of y'all have seen a "reparations" check outa BP over the Deepwater Horizon debacle? 

Hunting season is here , been all over three states scouting spots , anyone here care to discuss what the natural gas exploration , oil shale development and the coal interestes have done to N/E Wyoming , S/E Montana and North Dakota ( along with S Dakota)? 

And don't *anyone* bother even making the attempt to tell *me* that fracking is harmless to the environment , not unless you want chapter and verse on the migration of game animals out of those areas and into areas where they haven't been seen in better than a hundred years. 

Elk along the North Platte , Laramie and little Laramie rivers? A freaking Wolverine trapped and others sighted as far south as fifty miles north of Cheyenne? 

The inimitable jackass known as Huey Lewis and other " movie star and music types" exploiting fish and game and state rules to close VAST tracts of land in Montana to public use , fishing and hunting. 

Lewis's bullyboy security guys are REAL brave when facing unarmed fishermen , not quite so much when facing a coupla guides who get outa the truck with sidearms and rifles..........and this on *P U B L I C* land. 

Or hey hows about Ted Turner and his brucellosis ridden Buffalo operation? hows about the FACT that certain purportedly " Freedom and Liberty" states AREN'T? The FACT that they pander to corporate oil , coal and gas interests and get on their knees to felch the Fed for every dollar they can extract from the Federal posterior............. 

These issues range FAR , FAR beyond the medical debate , which is of course being kept at the forefront of the media blitz as a convenient distraction to the general public. 

freaking " bread and circuses" at work and in applicatory model.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

And if *anyone* here thinks that their individual vote counts for a damned thing , I refer y'all back to the election that BushLeague bought. 

And nope I've no love whatsoever for either side. They BOTH have forgotten who they work for. 

WE do not work for them , they work for US , they are there to bring about the WILL OF THE PEOPLE , not to enforce THEIR will upon the populace at large whilst lining the pockets of their corporate fat cat buddies. 

And then we have O'Bummer , an individual who came from nowhere , who counts among his closest friends and allies two individuals who couldn't even bomb anyone but themselves with any degree of efficiency , the two jacka**** that hijacked the SDS and eventually turned it into the Weather Underground................Bernadine Dohrn and William Ayers. 


OATHKEEPERS.............................and that Oath is for LIFE , against ALL enemies be they foreign or D O M E S T I C.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Well.....my Birthday present continues!! not really - this is somethin
Them folks on Jimmy Kimmel sure made folks seem ignorant to the facts about what is going on. People are almost too busy to even understand the issues at hand.
Its like a re run of dog with a blog!!!! - sorry the kids watch it, and i cant help it. Gotta love Disney, right? Wonder if Disney is shutting down. That is pretty much the Government in Florida.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes sir... and Old dog.. man as you know... its all song and dance, a distraction. .. Watch my left, watch my left.. WHOP! Oh.. !!! watch my right  LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh fracking is the worst!! People's faucets lighting on fire it's absurd how it's still allowed to go on. And old dog agree with a lot of what your saying. It's totally about more than healthcare which is why I think its bullshit they shut the government down.

Now there Is talks about opening up war memorials in DC (I have nothing against these memorials) I do have a problem with cherry picking what can open and what can't. Just blows my mind.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

McCoy happy birthday??!?! lol and those skits on Jimmy are incredible sad and sometimes funny. I try not to let it bother me but when I speak with people who have no clue who the Vice President is I have a hard time thinking they are intelligent human beings how can you not know?!?

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Here , lets just break this down to the lowest common denominator. 


What the " shutdown" amounts to is a coercive T H R E A T by those in power to deny the populace basic services to which they have become accustomed should said public not deign to submit to having the Federal hand inserted into their collective wallets...............YET AGAIN. 

Taxation without representation is THEFT , anyone here feel adequately represented inside the Beltway as regards the tax system? 

ANYONE?????????????


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh I could fix the budget crisis and this obamacare bs real fast and in a hurry. Cut welfare. Start mandating surgical birth control for all these breeders that pop out a dozen kids and expect the government to pay for them. If you dont work no kore food stamps, u dont work no free health care, u dnt work no more babies, u dnt work you should get NO assistance from the government. Why should everyone else pay for the lazy slop of the country? If we quit bailing out other countries amd upping welfare and government assistance for ppl who dont deserve it wed be fine.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Also the government has shut down a dozen times or so since Reagan. Clinton delt with a shut down in 96. The longest government shut down only lasted 2 weeks anyway. Its a scare tactic.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Unseenseven x - YouTube

fresh off the googler!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

and cut off the nads of all the dead beat dads, that dont pay for their offspring as well. Give the guy that will feed any dang critter that turns up a break - it is his nature to do so, so keep the ball rollin for the ones that care.
:cheers:



Just Tap Pits said:


> Oh I could fix the budget crisis and this obamacare bs real fast and in a hurry. Cut welfare. Start mandating surgical birth control for all these breeders that pop out a dozen kids and expect the government to pay for them. If you dont work no kore food stamps, u dont work no free health care, u dnt work no more babies, u dnt work you should get NO assistance from the government. Why should everyone else pay for the lazy slop of the country? If we quit bailing out other countries amd upping welfare and government assistance for ppl who dont deserve it wed be fine.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:



ames said:


> McCoy happy birthday??!?! lol and those skits on Jimmy are incredible sad and sometimes funny. I try not to let it bother me but when I speak with people who have no clue who the Vice President is I have a hard time thinking they are intelligent human beings how can you not know?!?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


OldDog said:


> Here , lets just break this down to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> What the " shutdown" amounts to is a coercive T H R E A T by those in power to deny the populace basic services to which they have become accustomed should said public not deign to submit to having the Federal hand inserted into their collective wallets...............YET AGAIN.
> 
> ...


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

revolution
the back list
They are preparing us for something.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Bless the ones that fought for our freedom, the families that have paid a price one way or another for this Country and those we are forced to put faith or lack there of into it.
There is no strength without unity. what do they do when an independent splits em like the Red sea?? Close the doors and go home. let the people clean the house!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

CNN is interviewing someone from Ohio that is comparing it to the Hatfields and the McCoys.
Lets do more Gangs of Ney York style here folks. That shows the true corruption, with the west coast twist!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Yeah? And will all that focus on the underclasses bring forth appreciable change? Seems some are forgetting something , most of y'all are paying far more in taxes percentagewise than those at the top and the ultra-rich. 

Food for thought , the top 400 richest American individuals collectively possess more wealth that the bottom ***175 million***. And they paid less income tax on a percentage basis than does the average wage slave. 

Those of us in the " middle class" are squeezed between the *actual* welfare trash that *won't* work and the shortfall in tax revenue because those at the top don't pay their share. 

Our socalled "govt" has been bought and paid for to preserve that structure and greed instills the need to bleed more gold from the flock. 

As I previously stated , those inside the Beltway have forgotten that they work for the People , not the People for them. 


We are as a culture now force fed the pablum that we MUST depend on the govt , for power , for fuel , for food , for the media , for protection , for education...................for " our own good". 


The concepts of self-ownership , responsibility for one's own actions , self reliance............in short the concepts and ideals that pushed the westward expansion from the original thirteen colonies................are they dead except in the case of the true "individual"? 

A great , though somewhat flawed , man once stated................ 

"The Tree of essential Liberty must be watered from time to time with the blood of both tyrants and patriots." 


Shut it DOWN , not some piss-ant " scare the population so we can get what we want" crap , shut it ALL down. And force JQP to confront the realities , force them into a CHOICE. 

I used to feel as Surfer , if ya don't vote don't bitch. 

NOW? Don't vote , nobody.................if *nobody* showed up at the polls what kind of message would that send? 


Otherwise? Best start storing beans , bullets and band-aids , along with about a thousand other things. 

The clock is ticking , it's only a matter of time.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

can anyone tell me what was wrong with,
9/9/9 plan?????????????????

except that the rich pigs dont want to pay their 9%

that's .09 on the dollar, which aint bad,

thats $9 on a $100, still aint bad

thats $9,000 on a $100,000, which still aint too bad,

now lets get to someone making a hundred million,
thats nine million,

i can tell you those sorry bastards aint gonna pay their fair share,
they would rather hire a fancy lawyer with that money just to keep from paying.

i live in a tourist town, probly close to 60% of the homes here are second homes for the summer, nice multi-million dollar homes, been livin here since 80, been coming here since
72,

so i know how they operate, they want a job done NOW

but take 2 months to pay up, so they keep you working 'in the hole'


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

the veterans are teaching the younger generations about diplomatic immunity and how big brother is taking away more rights by the day. They cant keep us from our heritage and they cant keep us from out parks. it is against the laws.
The currupt nation is unraveling the threads of our clothing by the minute.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

surfer said:


> can anyone tell me what was wrong with,
> 9/9/9 plan?????????????????
> 
> except that the rich pigs dont want to pay their 9%
> ...


 Amen brother.

That's why the increasing demonisation of those who refuse to march in lockstep , the increase of "preppers and survivalists" , complete with the scam artists such as Bear Grylls exploiting the media and folks fears to make a buck.

Some of us even stay as far away from socalled "civilisation" as possible for the most part. Which of course t'ain't so " civilised" anymore , animals and the wild places don't lie to you.............people in urban locales often do.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> the veterans are teaching the younger generations about diplomatic immunity and how big brother is taking away more rights by the day. They cant keep us from our heritage and they cant keep us from out parks. it is against the laws.
> The currupt nation is unraveling the threads of our clothing by the minute.


 They MAKE the laws McCoy , that's the problem. And they'll force their edicts down the collective throats of the public under the color of law , thereby allowing them utilise various aggressive acts against the public because " they were breaking the LAW ".

And increasingly the LE agencies are merely paramilitary enforcement arms of the politicians and governments will.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Switched plans to a state park. We're climbing, so we need park rescue to be available in case something happens.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

OldDog said:


> They MAKE the laws McCoy , that's the problem. And they'll force their edicts down the collective throats of the public under the color of law , thereby allowing them utilise various aggressive acts against the public because " they were breaking the LAW ".
> 
> And increasingly the LE agencies are merely paramilitary enforcement arms of the politicians and governments will.


This ^^^^^^^^ every incident doesn't require a new law. Life has inherent risk that personally I'm more than happy to live with without loosing rights/freedoms.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I read Ranger rick as a youngin, so do my boys. I grew up with the aim of being a conservation officer or a trail/guide on various types of expeditions, but never made it.
Now i just do my part on teaching the kids to conserve and all about nature.
its sad that is is coming to this. The folks that inspect the food have been shut off, who will inspect the meet? Glad its almost time that jack frost comes.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Would like to gain some, and some that might actually balance many facets of this economy..


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

hashbrown said:


> This ^^^^^^^^ every incident doesn't require a new law. Life has inherent risk that personally I'm more than happy to live with without loosing rights/freedoms.


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I read Ranger rick as a youngin, so do my boys. I grew up with the aim of being a conservation officer or a trail/guide on various types of expeditions, but never made it.
> Now i just do my part on teaching the kids to conserve and all about nature.
> its sad that is is coming to this. The folks that inspect the food have been shut off, who will inspect the meet? Glad its almost time that jack frost comes.


I inspect my own meat.....other times Big Al inspects my meat. I have no worries about my meat.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

its whats for dinner!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Make laws shit they spend farrrr to much time trying to repeal existing laws. And then when they cant get voted in anymore all they do is go be a lobbyist or the head of the EPA so all their rich friends can make laws to help make them richer. 

I agree, the whole the rich have a lessor tax cause they pay more in taxes doesn't hold a cam of beans to me, lets all pay the same tax like you said surfer and be done with it.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I am watching J Edgar this morning, and am inspired by the mans visons and how he carries out his mission. Very inspiring story and can be implied into our current times so to speak.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

you really wanna know - just ask!!!lol


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

most real music does not need a voice to sing, but it does add some to the beauty.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE!!!! .. I want that hat.. LOL


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

those are me homies - Actually met them all in the river city! cut this from other thread
*posted on incorrect location* dont want folks think i gather information from the stars..
o wait - eh - never imnd - lol

Follow your stars!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

which one fh - they are all of historic significance. 
I prefer the driver cap, which my Grand Daddy wore as well.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a all leather drivers cap, Union made has the tag inside; old school ... got it out of gr grans attic. I like those too, I want a bowler ...


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I need to update thread on my heritage..but me n fh wull look into that over time..since we ******. new pic in my avatar...ancestor off boat..***** influx couple gens later. Mississippian roots.Illinois Indians from way back.great grand sire..not g gma.
Took the kids on a trip through time today. We visited the sites of our ancestors and i have some pics, to be updated to photobucket soon. just have a time doing so.
Hope everyone is having a good weekend, despite the issues with country.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I need to update thread on my heritage..but me n fh wull lool into..since we ******.new pic...ancestor off boat..indian influx couple gens out.Mississippi an roots..great grand sire..not g gma.


 Well , with all the thousands of broken treaties and agreement the U.S. government made with the various tribes....................there is ONE promise that they kept..............

" We promise that we're going to take your land."


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

they took it alright, but they cant keep me from going there to show my family what we came from. They claim the land, but cant keep me from it either. I hope some can look back into their own history and find the truths and tears that have got us this far. 
I am ready to defend this cracker jack house, and if all else fails, ill go to the hidden valley.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

mccoypitbulls said:


> I hope some can look back into their own history and find the truths and tears that have got us this far.
> I am ready to defend this cracker jack house, and if all else fails, ill go to the hidden valley.


 They wish to abrogate your right to defend what is yours. As far as bugout scenarios , pre-stash stuff at that location , maybe pre-cache stuff along a particular walking route.

A lot of folks watch too many movies and tv series on prepping and survival tactics and don't think things through , they indulge in fantasies and often will focus too much on weaponry within their preparations , and they are quite often way ,way too confident in their own non-existent bush skills.

And myth and fantasy can *kill* you in the true wilderness. All the bullshit artists that think they're gonna go " survive off the land" in a " National Park"..................yeah uh HUH..........and how many other folks gonna have that same idea?

Bear Grylls and Les Stroud will have your ass DEAD in a true wilderness survival scenario , folks like Dick Proenneke and Heimo Korth won't.

The we have the " ultrasuperlight supercalifragilistic" gear movement , almost ALL of which falls apart under hard usage , along with the clowns that have to have every TactiCoOl gadget in the world chucked onto a low end M4gery , doubling the rifles weight , never mind that ARs are most definitely a case of " ya get what ya pay for" , better off paying 1500 or a bit more for an LMT , Larue etc. than 700-800 for a piece of junk DPMS and putting out that again to get it to run right.

And those sorts are usually the clowns who will run their yaps about engaging armed military units , units with superior numbers , better weaponry , superior communications , reserves available , superior tranportation capability , superior resupply capability , possible armor , air , artillery and heavy weapon support.

And most of these clowns don't even know what enfillade , suppressive fire etc.etc even mean , they fail to understand the difference between survival in the real sense and pure useless bullshit.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

AP IMPACT: Tribes mishandle funds, go unpunished

Native Americans in the News.
There is no law against me having a bow and arrow to take game with, which i may begin doing in time.
I have been making a lot of plans for my families futur, in the case that i do not come home one day. when i do work..ha ha..i do actually risk my life most every day, and if someone that does do what i do, has not fallen, its because they are restricted by safety, or they simply have not been at it long enough, for it happens more often then reported!! The ways of the world!! gotta hang on and be ready for anything.
Im with you old dog. Thanks for adding your thoughts, as always.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Biker gangs in NY....

Ladies driving to the white house for one reason or another..

Miley Cyrus - Bless that gal!! She is very real, despite what the media has lead folks to believe!!

still shut down, gonna ride the wheels off this political issue, no doubt about it!
If the feds are watchin, they gonna elect us as governors - the general days are over!!
We are American with mayny roots and many views!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Spanish shepherds guide 2,000 sheep through Madrid


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Y! SPORTS
from age 2, to age 12, seen a lot over there, including the broncos battle the red skins..i remember where i was at to watch the game and who won. o i have to be proud of my DeNvEr DoNkEy'S!! crazy things happn in those mystic mountains, ill telluride!!
The redskins doing good?? Now what about them kc Chiefs!!!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Calls for Redskins name change grow louder

i commented on this as well.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OKLAHOMA RED PEOPLE ( Choctaw )


----------

